# I'm bringin' sexy back...



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

by Justin Timberlake, is the song my almost 4 yr old decided to sing today at CHURCH, when asked "does anybody know any good songs to sing??"

:frusty::frusty::frusty:

It was at the daycare for my MOPS (mother's of preschoolers) meeting. Little Wesley from down the street sang "this little light of mine", and sweet little Natalie busted out "Jesus loves me". But, MY boy..UGH! Guess was tired of the same, ol' songs ound:
The 74 yr old worker, greeted me with "that look" as I collected him after my meeting. I about died..:bolt:

*note to self. only Kidz Bop and Disney Classic sing alongs in the car from now on*:bounce:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love your son, that is just great. You know you gotta livin things up from time to time.:biggrin1:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, maybe he is just a Stogie fan. That IS Stogie's theme song, you know. lol
(Kidz Bop isn't totally innocent either, I learned that the hard way, too. )
That's really funny, especially since it wasn't my kid that did it. hahaha


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

That is hilarious! I don't think my kids have ever scandalized the Sunday school teachers in just that way, but I'm good friends with the Childrens' Ministries director at our church and she can tell some stories!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

As an ex-teacher, I know that anything can come out of a kid's mouth at any time. I would have busted out laughing!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is hysterical. It's just one of those you had to be there moments. I would have cracked up too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:first: to your son! He sounds like he has my genes, haha, I totally see myself doing that. My mom still gets a heart attack when we talk about similar things I said publicly as a kid that embarrassed her to the bones :laugh:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Way to go!!!! I am sure we all have been there at one time or another when a child says or does something "funny"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the story - that one had me LAUGHING!!! I love it - kids are so great - no filter whatsoever!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

ound: that's hysterical!!ound: I have a 4 year old too & every time the teacher pulls me aside in nursery school, I cringe!!!!!!!! She's a total nut & will say anything for a laugh. When I ask how Jess is doing, she says, "do you have any idea how imaginative your daughter is?"....I just wonder what has lead her to ask me, acutally, I'd rather not know!

ound: ound: ound: That's definitely one to write in the baby book!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Tritia...THAT is so FUNNY ...when it's not your's but someone else's kid! ound:

I taught a Sunday school class for 2 year olds..and it is amazing what kids can come up with! (God love them!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the good laught tonight, kids say & do the darnest things when you least expect it.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Too funny Tritia! You just have to laugh! My kids come out with some zingers, it always seems to happen when they know they are in trouble. I can't stifle the laughter!

Jen, I always get a pang of guilt when someone mentions baby books. :redface: I always start with such good intentions and never get past the the first couple of months! Oh well, at least I the memories in my head (HAH!, I can't remember what I eat for breakfast sometimes!)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia, that is hilarious! ound:

Now where did he hear that song? :wink:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, too funny! 

And yes, my first thought is that he was also a fan of Stogie's.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I teach the 2's Sunday School at church and I had this little boy from an affluent family sing the song "Man I feel like a woman" for me one sunday and I about wet my pants it was hysterical.ound:*


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, after I wanted to crawl into a hole, I had to laugh. Called my dh, my parents, my sister. It's always something with these guys. I wouldn't have it any other way, though. They keep me in stitches. Ok..I may have it cleaned up JUST a bit 

Oh, and where did he hear it? Um..I will admit, I'm a reformed NSYNC fan   So, I gotta listen to some JT once in awhile eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tritia- If you only knew what kinds of things I used to hear during classroon "share" time. Some of the kids brought up the most amusing (and embarrassing) subjects. If only their parents knew.....ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My little boy they think has autism...he memorizes info-mercials.....he had the temperpedic mattress down pat and that was fine....he recited all of it including the 800 number to dial to his teachers and associate at school...that channel changed the info-mercials..then he memorized the colon cleanse........I think you can just about guess how embarrasing that was,as he told every teacher and his associate how they could benefit from a colon cleanse!:redface:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> My little boy they think has autism...he memorizes info-mercials.....he had the temperpedic mattress down pat and that was fine....he recited all of it including the 800 number to dial to his teachers and associate at school...that channel changed the info-mercials..then he memorized the colon cleanse........I think you can just about guess how embarrasing that was,as he told every teacher and his associate how they could benefit from a colon cleanse!:redface:


Funny Julie. Out of the mouths of babes. I would have loved to be a fly on the wall when he told them about the colon cleanse. ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

please write this down somewhere where you will not lose it. These stories wil always provide you with a laugh, but some day your 4 y/o may need a laugh, too. 

Plus your son has an eary idea about separation of church and state.

This is a moment to enjoy.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very funny. I was laughing out loud so my DH came to read and he laughed out loud too! Thanks for sharing!

Julie- I have a cousin who autistic and when you said that bout infomercial it reminded me of when we were kids and he wanted hooked on phonics and recited the entire commercial to santa when asked what he wanted.

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, these stories are hysterical! They have brought back some memories for me so, I have to add one of the funniest things I've heard as a teacher.

Years ago, one of my 1st grade students who was diagnosed w/Asperger's Syndrome (a form of autism) would often come and recite word-for-word conversations he'd heard somewhere. Usually it was pretty benign. One day he came in, though, and promptly told a joke he'd heard: "Do you know what you call a dachshund with metal balls? Sparky!" My aide and I about died laughing. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: That's funny Leslie! ound:

I have one with my oldest son Benjamin.When he was about 3 we were at the local grocery store,an old-fashioned kinda store where the freezer sections were low and you leaned over to reach in and get what you wanted.....well Benjamin had a habit of picking at the frost and wanting to eat it like snow...so I would always tell him,"no,don't do that,that's icky-dirty".So he started running his hand all along the chrome strip on the outside as we walked along....up ahead an older lady was leaned over getting something out,and Benjamin without skipping a beat,ran his fingers up over her butt,between her legs and back over her other butt cheek!She squealed and gasped-and said,"OH"-and I almost died!:faint: She turned around so quickly,it scared us both,and I apologised...but talk about humilating! I still can't believe he stuck his fingers right between her legs without batting an eye.....just kept going--to him,she was merely in his way! He is 19 now!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh gosh! LOL! That is TOO funny..

It reminds me of a video I have somewhere in this house, I should find it and put it on youtube to show you, it is my stepson singing that rap song

"To the window...to the wall..the sweat rolls off my Balls" or something along those lines.

I heard all 7 kids downstairs laughing one night, so DH and I figured they were up to no good, and I come downstairs, to my 10 yo at the time stepson singing that song and dancing (somewhat vulgarly) and my older son video taping him!

I broke that party up, but hubby and i watched the video and were laughing hysterically. MTV is NOT what it used to be in my day, that's for sure.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my Kara, I can only imagine what your son looked like dancing to Lil Jon, next thing you know he will be carrying around a pimp cup and wearing a grill... LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann...

You should've seen the "illustration/dance move" of sweaty balls. LOL! Hilarious! Too bad I'm a grown up and had to break it up! lol, the thing w/ my kids...is they just love to make each other laugh, and of course..vulgarity will do that. ound: Its like talking about farting, that is always funny to a kid.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Such funny stories!! julie I would have died. I remember taking out boys out to dinner when they were very little , I think Matt was 3 and he yelled about how fat a lady was across the room as he pointed at her. I thought we were going to die!!!! At least he didnt touch anyoneound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm crackin' up over all these stories. Thanks everyone for sharing yours!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara I guess I found it funny because it reminded me so much of my own younger days when I use to dance on top of speakers with a hula-hoop. Yup that was me, I thought I was cute or something.. Gosh I look back now and say “What was I thinking..”


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am loving these stories. Leave it to kids to crack us up.

When Chelsea was about 5-6 years old, we were in a craft store and she asked me what this plant was that she was looking at. I told her it was a pussy willow. We moved on to pick up what we were there for and Chelsea starts singing loudly Pussy, Pussy, Pussy. Of couse, I had to tell her that she could not be singing that. She wanted to know why, she said she was just singing the name of that plant. So I explained to her that there were other meaning to some words.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love this thread! Laughter truly is the best medicine


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ound:Very funnyound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Kara I guess I found it funny because it reminded me so much of my own younger days when I use to dance on top of speakers with a hula-hoop. Yup that was me, I thought I was cute or something.. Gosh I look back now and say "What was I thinking.."


YOU?!?! You used to dance on speakers with a hula hoop?  Ahh...You need to relive those days and put it on youtube.com!  hehe.

I remember I had a Walkman that clipped on to some hideaous neon belt, and I used to listen to my cassette tapes! Rewind, ff...lol...not quite as cool as an iPod on your arm, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: ound: ound: 
You guys are killing me. Good thing I already finished my coffee!

Julie, I really would have just died. That poor woman got more than she expected at the grocery store!!


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

*Too funny!*

This stories are so funny.

I was at TGI Fridays with my friend and my son Dylan who was three at the time, we were eating and he burp really load so I told Dylan what do you say? waiting for him to say excuse me. he replied you pig!! Everyone started laughing. ound:

Denise


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Denise!ound: How Funny!ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing all your hilarious stories. It makes me so thankful that I have such perfect, well-behaved respectable children.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wait Trish-------ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I was completely kidding...
trust me...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

These stories are hysterical. I love them. I remember once when my son was quite young, my friend and I were shopping in Macy's. We were on the escalator with David two steps in front of us. As he got off he uttered an expletive, which I will delete for this audience (of the four letter variety). Without a misstep I got off with my friend, headed in the opposite direction as if I'd never seen him before and said (loud enough for anyone to hear) some parents simply cannot control their children, tsk, tsk, tsk.

But then again, I'm sure I did my fair share of embarrassing my parents. I often heard the story when I was growing up of the time, after my grandmother died and a number of people had come to the house to pay their respects. Apparently most of the people finally left and one couple lingered. My four year old reaction was to tell them they forgot to go home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri..

I need YOU To come to my future parties!!!!!!!! LOL I always have the *lingerers*! ound: You'd think by my going to bed and leaving husband to deal with them, they'd leave....but I've woken up at 7 am and found people STILL at my house! ound:

When I was four yo..I told some people..*and my grandmother*..that my mom rolled her own cigarettes!!! ound: You can only imagine how well that went over! hahaha. I think my mom is STILL mad at me for that to this day...for cripes sake, I was four! She blames the demise of their relationship on that  wah!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara----oh yes----my son Benjamin was in preschool and they teach (I didn't know that then,but I do now)that drinking and smoking are drugs.They asked do any of your parents do drugs? My son raised his hand and waved it good and loud and said,My Mom does drugs! OMG---I could of died! I'm like no,no,no,I smoke--CIGARETTES.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Oh, gosh Julie! ound: My oldest son, the one in the pre-med academy is like an anti-smoking activist, I sure won't have to worry about him picking up the habit..that's for sure. Although, I am glad they do start teaching kids early, but back in the 70's everyone smoked. When I was in High School, they had a 'smoking section' at the high school (in the 80's)!?!! My kids don't believe me. lol Times have surely changed.


Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Smoking was the thing when I was growing up too. Everyone smoked in the 70-80's.

I do think it's good they teach about it--but it does sound like it's not "legal" you know?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I know when I was a teenager, everyone smoked. My youngest came home last year after the DARE program came to her school and she was telling me all about drugs. 

I had to correct her, she kept telling me you drink pot.:biggrin1: I told her it was smoked or baked in brownies.ound:


My cheapness made me quit. I always said I wouldn't spend a dollar on a pack of cigs, and I never did.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You all are hilarious!! All your stories are absolutely priceless!! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread has had me laughing all day. Kara, I wonder if your lingerers would stay even if you *and* your husband went to bed. ound: They sound like a determined bunch. And awww, poor little 4 year old Kara having to take the responsibility for the adults. Reminds me a little of the time when I was 3 and my aunt was taking care of me. I went down a slide, but not in the usual way. Apparently my shorts got caught on the metal at the top and I tumbled over the side and hit the ground on my head. I was out cold and as the story goes, a crowd gathered and people told my aunt that I was "a goner." Then when I awoke I was taken to a doctor who, in an attempt to check my reflexes, hit my knees with the little hammer. I asked my aunt why he had to hurt me. I hurt enough already. The result of this little mishap (one of many with my aunt in attendance ound was that I still, to this day have a flat head. ound: However, the point of the story is that my aunt, whenever the topic came up, would say it was my fault that I fell. I wanted to go on the slide. For cripes sake, I was three.

Julie,

I can just picture your son saying, "my mom does drugs." ound:

Funny, funny stories.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the good laughs....out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tritia, he already sounds like a spirited and original thinker!! That is such a cute story! Plus you don't want him to be a Stepford Kid, right?! It's funny how they come up with stuff like that, they're like sponges. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a hoot these stories are!! Trish, you know what? MY kids are perfect too!! Imagine that?! :biggrin1: ound: ound:

Kara: *"When I was in High School, they had a 'smoking section' at the high school (in the 80's)!?!! "* So did WE! There was the "rocker smoking section" and the "fashionistas smoking section". LOL Oh, and teachers smoked in their lounge of course. Our city just passed a new law that you can not smoke on school grounds - no one can - or a certain number of feet near one. Times change......

Thanks for all the laughs everyone! I totally enjoyed the stories you've shared. Man, some of the things our kids will say! Yikes!!! ound:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

This thread needs to be marked with some sort of label identifying it as " what to read if you are having a bad day"

When I was maybe in Jr High and my sister in kindergarten, she learned a new word at school. One evening she got annoyed at my brother, and shouted, "F***er!" He and I, being good church kids, gasped and ran to tell mom that Elizabeth said a bad word. My parents must have had to really struggle to keep a straight face while dealing with that one! 

My kids have really been pretty tame. Our son, when he was about two, told some good friends that his mommy drives on the sidewalk. I've been teased unmercifully about that ever since, and I can't even think of one incident that might have made him say such a thing.


----------

